# Martin D15m = wow!



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I was down to the new L&M store in Peterborough today checking out some acoustic guitars. I have always been a Gibson guy so was checking out a few but nothing was really speaking to me. I also love Jumbos but the cheapest Gibson Jumbo they had was $3400 so I didn't even bother. The glossy finish on the back of Gibson necks has always been my one complaint about them. The salesman came over and asked if I wanted any help. Since he wasn't a young college kid for a change, I accepted his help. I told him my price range and told him to hand me anything he thought would be of interest. After a few Laravee guitars and a few Gibsons failed to impress, he handed me the Martin D15m. I wasn't impressed by the looks of it (it is a real plain Jayne) but when I played it, that didn't matter at all! I'd never played an all solid mahogany guitar before and the tone was impressive. It had a very distinct sound compared to anything else I played that day. It had a lot of mids and warmth to it but it still sounded shimmery too. It was very comfortable in my arms and I it was nice not to feel like I was wrestling the guitar like I do with my jumbo sometimes. The neck was easy playing too. I really liked the satin finish on the neck and grew to like the "depression era" styling of the guitar. I played a few other Martins while I was there, but kept coming back to the D15m as the one that sounded the best. I might have to put the $$ together and bring one home, but I'll also have to find a way to sneak it past the boss too!

Anyone here have one or played one too? What are your thoughts on the guitar?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

May have played that one... I played one there in the spring. Buddy and I took a day and tested all the high end guitars in Peterborough. I do like them but prefer the spruce rosewood of the D's. My bro inlaw has a one I played last month. Good sound but it really needs to be put in it's case to be rehumidified. Don't know if that's a mahogany thing or not ... I guess that it has been out if it's case most of it's life.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

When I was recently searching for my new acoustic I tried one and liked it a lot but felt that it was a bit of "one trick pony". If I could own a couple really nice acoustics I would have one in my arsenal but if can only have one nice acoustic I'd go with either a D-18, D-28 or a J-45. (I went with a D-18)

Have you tried the post 2012 D-18's with the tortoiseshell pickguard? They are amazing.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

When i was younger i always wanted a Martin until i spent 2 hrs. with Bryan Lauzon of Lauzon music here in Ottawa that turned me into a Taylor fan. Go and try them out and compare.
Just sayin.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Taylor for me please. Much brighter sound.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think Taylors are known for their brightness.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Guncho said:


> J-45. (I went with a D-18)


Don't the j 45 and d 18 sound close?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ha .. answered my own question ..same guy ... same recording setup ..guess which one I picked


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> ..guess which one I picked


I'll bet tree fiddy on the J 45


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I think Taylors are known for their brightness.


And their lack of bottom.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Not to my ears. I lot of guitarists whose sound I really like use J-45's but I found the sound kind of muted compared to the new D-18. I find the new D-18 has this amazing chimey kind of sound I don't hear on any other acoustic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Taylor for me please. Much brighter sound.


While I typically like a big bottom end on an acoustic, based on that rather exellent A/B comparison, I quite agree.

The Taylor sounded better (and looked a little better to tell the truth).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> While I typically like a big bottom end on an acoustic, based on that rather exellent A/B comparison, I quite agree.
> 
> The Taylor sounded better (and looked a little better to tell the truth).


It also depends what style your playing.. Taylors don't have the bottom end to hold up against a banjo and fiddle in bluegrass situ ... to me ..


----------

